#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Any general public board for job postings?

## Engineer72

Hi Everyone!
I just found this forum on the web searching for a job as a teacher. 

I read that you could pay money to agencies etc. but wouldn't it be nice with a free board for everyone where schools can be rated and offers could be public and free?

I guess this would also benefit poor schools looking for both volunteers and teachers.

I love Linux Ubuntu, Wikipedia.org and other open and free stuff, connecting people and making it better and more accessible for all in a way that commercial things never could.

So, anyone have any comment to this?

----------


## Lily

If you do a search you will certainly find several of what you are looking for.

----------


## kingwilly

Engineering jobs not paying well?




> I just found this forum on the web searching for a job as a teacher.

----------


## Engineer72

Dear Royal Monkey, :-)
In my case it is a matter of living every moment as a happy individual. Sitting in a cold dark Sweden in front of a CAD-system or filling databases with numbers resulting in more stuff we don't really need felt a bit boring after a while.

I did not know why I was miserable until I started to do meditation. Since then piece after piece has fallen into place. If you want to do good and feel good and make a difference the rest of your life, teaching children is a pretty good place to start. They are open for new input and they have the ability to learn. They also make me smile a lot. I love that. :-)

I have found purpose in my life and that is what I would like for everyone else to do as well.

----------


## kingwilly

> Dear Royal Monkey, :-)
> In my case it is a matter of living every moment as a happy individual. Sitting in a cold dark Sweden in front of a CAD-system or filling databases with numbers resulting in more stuff we don't really need felt a bit boring after a while.
> 
> I did not know why I was miserable until I started to do meditation. Since then piece after piece has fallen into place. If you want to do good and feel good and make a difference the rest of your life, teaching children is a pretty good place to start. They are open for new input and they have the ability to learn. They also make me smile a lot. I love that. :-)
> 
> I have found purpose in my life and that is what I would like for everyone else to do as well.


In that case, good on you. 

Do you mean English teaching ? DO you have experience? qualifications ?

----------


## baldrick

where in thailand are you looking to teach




> Dear Royal Monkey, :-)


monkey jokes elicit greens

----------


## Engineer72

Well Baldrick,
I'd love to tech in Thailand and my main reason for this choice is that I like many of the Thai people and the Thai tropical climate. I also like Laos. I could maybe teach in other countries as well.

I would prefer a relaxed smaller city with less pollution and at least some tourists or other teachers to socialize with. It would be wonderful to live by a clean river or a waterfall or by the sea.

Willy,
Experience and Qualifications:
In my own experience Asian people tell me that they understand my English and often wonder why they do not understand English native speaking people.

There are many reasons:
1. We start in early age to learn Oxford English. In my case at the age of ten.
2. We watch English/American movies with Swedish subtitles.
3. Swedish is in the same language group as English.
4. In most cases Swedes are a gentle people with well developed empathy that are willing to adapt to the level of English of the human they are speaking with.
5. We understand grammar better than a native speaker because almost all of us learn an additional language, usually German, French or Spanish in addition to English.
6. And probably most important of all, we are less prone to use dialects and local slang that may cause confusion.

I have also been teaching physics, chemistry, technology and calculus for 14-16 year olds all together for approx. 3 months in Sweden. 

I would love to mix teaching English with knowledge about environment and other things that the students have personal interest in.

I just had the recommendation from an English native teaching friend that I should just visit local schools where I'd like to be and just talk to the principal.

-So, What do you think, Willy? Good idea?

----------


## plorf

You will most certainly find a job in Thailand Engineer72, as I've done the same a couple of years ago, and just like you, I'm not a native speaker(Swiss). I didn't need a degree back then, as the language school I've been teaching for had an internal internet based testing system, in which I've surpassed every native speaker ever tested on in Chiang Mai.
Like you mentioned, empathy, motivation are extremely important, the real challenge is to get them to speak and really practice the language. 
But don't forget that a couple of years ago the situation was different concerning legal issues, being a teacher on a tourist visa might not be the best idea anymore.

----------


## Engineer72

Legal is the only option for me.

----------


## Topper

> in which I've surpassed every native speaker ever tested on in Chiang Mai.


Are the Welsh considered native speakers?   :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

sorry didnt see this reply earlier.




> I just had the recommendation from an English native teaching friend that I should just visit local schools where I'd like to be and just talk to the principal.  -So, What do you think, Willy? Good idea?


Sounds like a good idea, then. try it.




> Legal is the only option for me.


I'm not the expert here, but i think you can be legal anyway, more difficult for some schools, but possible. And i agree with your stance.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I would really ask you to think about getting a teaching qualification in Sweden first, so you could get a proper teaching job at a proper school for a proper wage, rather than be a dancing monkey to a bunch of disinterested kids whose level is so low you'd need to bring a shovel to find it.

But, up to you...

----------


## Engineer72

> I would really ask you to think about getting a teaching qualification in Sweden first, so you could get a proper teaching job at a proper school for a proper wage, rather than be a dancing monkey to a bunch of disinterested kids whose level is so low you'd need to bring a shovel to find it.
> 
> But, up to you...


I think a good teacher will be able to find the motivation to learn and teach. You just have to get to know what they really want and to help them get it.

Maybe the kids are giving you the finger because you are bossing them and stuffing them like a dictator. Then you should definitely get the finger and quit. A teacher must be positive and see the student.

To be able to motivate is even more important than to have the actual knowledge as a teacher, because a motivated student will find the answers to his questions. That is what I believe.

Everyone is motivated by something.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Maybe the kids are giving you the finger because you are bossing them and stuffing them like a dictator. Then you should definitely get the finger and quit. A teacher must be positive and see the student.


I'm not a teacher or even a 'teacher'.

----------


## Mr Pot

^ excactley your'e an TEFL'r

----------


## kingwilly

> To be able to motivate is even more important than to have the actual knowledge as a teacher,


the usual cry of the less than qualified.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> excactley your'e an TEFL'r


Or a TEFLer.

 :kma:

----------


## Mr Pot

Oar an TEFLur

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Look; don't tell anyone, but I'm a CIA Intelligence Agent on a special mission to see if there is any prostitution in Thailand.

So far it appears to be clean...

----------


## Boon Mee

> 6. And probably most important of all, we are less prone to use dialects and local slang that may cause confusion.


Ya, sure...you betcha!

You might Engineer, although it's a fair bet a lot of Svedes don't but...good luck, or chok dee krup as they say in Thai! :Smile:

----------


## arunah

> Look; don't tell anyone, but I'm a CIA Intelligence Agent on a special mission to see if there is any prostitution in Thailand.
> 
> So far it appears to be clean...



Lying twot!! Then again, I guess it is where you are  

 :sexy:

----------


## chassamui

Engineer:
Try this site  TEFL Thailand - Teach English in Thailand - Teaching Job Opportunities throughout Thailand with Work Permit

----------


## Engineer72

> the usual cry of the less than qualified.


You are free to use that as an argument against the statement, but it does not prove that it is false. Maybe you find it hard to motivate the students?

Looking briefly at some TEFL-books makes me draw the conclusion that doing these courses for ME is pointless and probably pointless for 99% of the students that I am about to teach....maybe even harmful for their motivation when/if I start to use this "against" them, playing the role of a boring dominant teacher. I guess it is easy to get the finger doing that.

In my opinion it is better to make the students want to learn and create a dialog with them based on their personal interests. Then they are more likely to actually learn words and use them in real life. Reading books that interest them will make them get a natural feel for the language too.

If they want to know the grammar it is good,  but in my opinion that is secondary, especially in Asia. The English grammar will always be a challenge and motivation is definitely the primary thing needed.

- Thanks for the link,Chassamui!
Why does it say "Pattaya" under my name? How do I change that?

----------


## good2bhappy

> Why does it say "Pattaya" under my name? How do I change that?


that is one of the most asked questions on TD

----------


## kingwilly

> Maybe you find it hard to motivate the students?


That's the second time in 6 posts you've accused others of when disagreeing with their advice.

Bit arrogant and presumptuous. 




> Looking briefly at some TEFL-book





> In my opinion





> but in my opinion that is secondary, especially in Asia.


So you have briefly read some TEFL books and are now suddenly a pedagogical guru.

Right.

Thailand neither wants you or needs you. You'd be best to follow MtD's advice and stay in Lapland and get some qualifications first. I've interviewed a dozen engineers for teaching jobs here, and not one could make the grade, I see no reason to think that you would be any different.

----------


## nedwalk

> a special mission to see if there is any prostitution in Thailand. So far it appears to be clean...


thank god for that, so its a safe place to visit then?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> so its a safe place to visit then?


Yes Mate. Lovely temples.

----------


## kingwilly

what about woodcarving?

----------


## NickA

> Looking briefly at some TEFL-books makes me draw the conclusion that doing these courses for ME is pointless and probably pointless for 99% of the students that I am about to teach....maybe even harmful for their motivation when/if I start to use this "against" them, playing the role of a boring dominant teacher. I guess it is easy to get the finger doing that.


Sounds like you don't know what you're talking about.

----------

